# 1A Koifutter für 3.-- € pro Kilo



## drwr (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

kann es ein vernünftiges Koifutter für 3.--€ geben ??
Na , dann wollen wir doch mal rechnen :

3 € da geht als erstes die USt runter , dann haben wir 2,79 €

Gehen wir davon aus, daß der Gewinn des Herstellers bei 30 % liegen soll, bleiben uns noch 1,95 €.

Dann brauchen wir eine Verpackung, hier ist das Mindeste innen Kunststoff, außen Papier, besser
wäre platinbedampfter Kunststoffbeutel macht 0,3 bzw 0,5 € bleiben 1,92 bzw. 1,90 €.

Ok, dann wären da noch die Kosten für die Lieferung oder auch für die Abholung das sind, wenns
gut läuft 80.--/Palette und auf eine Palette gehen 250 - 300 kg, macht also 0,26 € bleiben noch 1,66 €.
Bei dem Kunststoffbeutel habe ich wenig angesetzt, denn eigentlich kommen noch Druckkosten
für Etiketten usw. hinzu.´

Tja und dann arbeitet auch die Futtermühle nicht ganz umsonst, sondern rechnet rund 1 - 1,20 € für
die Herstellung. Bleiben nach Adam Ries(e) noch 0,46 - 0,66 €.

So dann gehts endlich an die Zutaten :

Gutes - nicht sehr gutes !!!! - Fischmehl kostet 0,80 €, bei sehr gutem Mehl sprechen wir von Preisen von 8 - 9.--€ pro 
Kilo , bei 35 % Fischmehl also von 2,80 € aufwärts. Die 0,80 € sind bereits die 35 %.

Dann wollen wir noch ein gutes Öl, gute Kohlehydrate, alle Vitamine, Mineralien, Farbstoffe und und und ....

Nur reicht da leider das Geld nicht mehr. 
Also wo kürzen wir : Transport/ Verpackung schwierig, bleiben also Gewinn, Verpackung, Lohn der Futtermühle, Zutaten. Hier ist die Reihenfolge dann eher Zutaten, Verpackung, Lohn der Futtermühle , Gewinn. Na ja und Soja, Mais, Blutmehl, Federmehl ist dann doch um einiges besser.
Daß Soja zu wenig Methionin hat und die Tryptophanaufnahme behindert, was solls. Und genmanipulierter 
Mais gespritzt bis Anschlag und auch weniger geeignet na ja, was solls. Und Blutmehl kostet ja auch nicht die Welt,
und um das Geld kann man nicht auch noch verlangen, daß es auf Prionen oder andere Erreger untersucht wird.
Und das Öl lassen wir nicht pressen, sondern extrahieren es chemisch und waschen es anschließend mit Hexan - auch wieder chemisch. Da läßt sich doch sparen.

Also 3.--€ ist schon mehr wie knapp, aber dafür ist dann Geld für einen Koi der Blutlinie meinautomeinkoimeinhaus
übrig ...

Ich meine, wenn ich mich zu dem Hobby entschließe, muß ich mir vorher Gedanken machen über Teichbaukosten, Unterhaltskosten - wozu auch das Futter gehört - und Goldfische sind ja auch schön.
Außer ich gehöre zu denen , die in den Maseratti Normalbenzin und Speiseöl einfüllen, denn eigentlich ist das Auto
ja schon nicht "unbillig" gewesen.
Vielleicht macht es den einen oder anderen im Interesse der Gesundheit seiner Fische etwas nachdenklicher, und wenn
er dann auch gleich noch seine eigene Lebensweise samt Ernährung überdenkt, bereue ich kein Wort.

Nur was kostet dann wirklich ein gutes Futter ??
Na, das wäre doch eine markenfreie Diskussion wert.  

Gruß Wolfgang
*Nach oben*


----------



## troll20 (16. Juli 2014)

Tja Wolfgang, 

nur wer garantiert das im teuren Futter nicht der gleiche Mist ist?

LG Rene


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang!
Tut mir sehr leid aber auf Deiner Milch- Mädchen-Rechnung geb ich nicht so viel.
Dazu mal folgende Geschichte:
Ich hatte meinen Teich auf NG Basis gebaut, nach drei Jahren war er schön grün, ehe ich mich zum Umbau überreden konnte vergingen noch mal zwei Jahre. Bei den Fischen war alles perfekt in dieser Zeit ( vor allem die Farbe).
Dann nach dem Umbau: Das Wasser klar (nicht ganz klar, aber da ich Sichtweiten von unter 40cm hatte, für mich eine deutliche Verbesserung), jetzt wo ich auch auf den Grund sehen kann (1.3 m Tiefe) sind die Farben der Fische eher unschön bzw."ausgebleicht".
Na gut dachte ich mir wenn die Farbe ein wenig hopp's geht, ja dann kaufe ich doch mal
richtig teures Fischfutter vom Koi- Händler, mein Augenmerk bezog sich dabei auf den Zusatz Sperulina. Selbstzufrieden kam ich nach Hause und fütterte.......und was machten die Koi sie spuckten das Futter wieder aus.... na das ist mir doch eine Lehre! Anschließend wurde das "gute " Futter mit dem "schlechten" Futter gemischt, ab da haben sie es gefressen.
Nichts für ungut, aber solche Begebenheiten gibt es immerhin auch!

LG Ron!


----------



## wusi (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Aber das 



samorai schrieb:


> sie spuckten das Futter wieder aus


liegt wohl wahrscheinlich auch am Tempo der Umstellung. Wenn sie von heute auf morgen etwas gänzlich anderes zu essen bekommen, ist das nicht weiter verwunderlich denke ich. Vor allem wenn sie das neue Futter, vermischt mit dem alten, dann doch fressen, sieht man, dass es nicht grundsätzlich am neuen Futter an sich gelegen ist.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Selbstzufrieden kam ich nach Hause und fütterte.......und was machten die Koi sie spuckten das Futter wieder aus.... na das ist mir doch eine Lehre!


Hallo Ron,

das hat aber nicht wirklich etwas mit dem Denkanstoss von Wolfgang zu tun. Die meisten Kinder essen auch lieber Pommes statt Salat (und denen könnte man das noch erklären oder zumindest es versuchen).


----------



## Wackenmaniac (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,


samorai schrieb:


> und was machten die Koi sie spuckten das Futter wieder aus



war bei mir nicht anders. Der Fisch ist halt auch ein Gewohnheitstier 

Es gab dann aber stoisch einfach nur das neue Futter und dann war die Spuckerei auch bald vorbei. Irgendwann ist der Hunger halt dann doch zu groß.

Zum Thema. Mich würde mal Interessieren woher die Preise kommen. Selbst habe ich da nämlich überhaupt keine Vorstellungen was da wieviel kostet. Sind das Endverbraucher oder Großhandelspreise? Bisher galt bei mir in Sachen Füttern immer der goldene Mittelweg. Billig will ich nicht und teuer brauch ich nicht! Wenn es den Fischen optisch gut geht, agil geschwommen wird, die Farben leuchten und das Futter, wenn auch nach Umgewöhnung, gut angenommen wird ist für mich in Sachen Fütterung erstmal alles im Lot. Hin wieder ein Leckerli wie Spinat, Salat oder Seidenraupen sitzen dann natülich auch drin.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2014)

Hi Stephan,

was so als Seidenraupen verkauft und an die Koi verfüttert wird (unsere beiden Cockerspaniel lieben die "knusprigen" Dinger ebenfalls) sind eigentlich keine Seidenraupen. Das sind nur die Puppen !!!! vom Seidenspinner die nach dem abtöten durchs abkochen/abdampfen und dem abwickeln des Seidenfadens als "Abfall" übrigbleiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Wackenmaniac (17. Juli 2014)

Hi Frank,

danke für die Info. Meine Koi stehen drauf und das ist für mich erstmal das was zählt. Und da es eher die Ausnahme als die Regel ist, dass die die bekommen passt das für mich schon. Unsereins sündigt halt auch mal gerne beim großen M oder BK. Und solange die auch steil auf Spinat und ähnliches Zeug gehen mach ich mir da insgesamt wenig Sorgen. 

Man kennt seine Fische über die Jahre ja und solange man immer ein Auge auf das Verhalten und die Gewohnnheiten hat ist sowas m.M.n völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Christine!
Warum gibt es denn" billig Anbieter"  wie Aldi und Co........ Weil es auch schmeckt, obwohl es eine "No Name"- Firma ist, die ihr Produkt an den Mann bringt. Hat schon mal jemand z.B. die Komponenten der Butter von Aldi und Real verglichen? Oder alle stehen doch so auf Bio.......schon mal selbst hergestellte Butter gegessen, das vertragen wir gar nicht mehr, bei 100% Fett sitzt Du den ganzen Tag auf dem  ohne die Farbe zuwechseln.

Jetzt aber mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Wenn mann die Futter-Gaben etwas fächert ; mal einen Kohlkopf oder mal etwas "Fleischiges" wie Bachflohkrebse, Seidenraupen oder schlicht Maden, .....oder mal eine gekochte Kartoffel / Erbsen .....dann geht auch ein billigeres Futter.
Reden können sie ja doch nicht mit uns, nur hin und her schwimmen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo in die Runde

Meinen 2 Koi, (ebenso den Goldis und __ Shubunkin),
wollte ich auch mal was Gutes tun
Ich habe Seidenraupen gekauft(die knusprig, abgekochten Seidenspinner Puppen)
Und dabei dachte ich, ich tu ihnen einen besonderen Gefallen.

Doch die Süßen, SPUCKTEN das "grausige Zeug" sofort wieder aus...
Dann hab ich die Raupenpuppenspinner, nach einem User Tipp gewaschen... dann zerbröselt...dann...und...

DANN in die Tonne getreten

Auch Salat, Melone, Gurke, Obst ... oder was auch immer hier empfohlen wird,
wird von meinen Fischen absolut verschmäht.

Somit verfüttere ich AL KO TE in den Größen 3mm und 6mm.
Darauf stürzen sich alle, von Klein bis Groß,
egal ob Shubi, Goldi oder Koi.

Ich persönlich experimentiere mit dem Hauptfutter, nicht mehr rum.

Allerdings gibts ab und an mal einen "Eiswürdel" Mückenlarven.
Als die Larven aufgetaut waren, haben sie es nicht kapiert(nur die __ Sonnenbarsche)
In gefrorener Würfelform (Danke Geli für den Tipp),
lutschen sie dann aber doch genüsslich

Ich hoffe einfach auf die Ehrlichkeit, der renommierten Fischfutter Hersteller...

Wir Menschen, müssen ja auch meist den Angaben, 
auf den Verpackungen unserer Nahrungsmittel  vertrauen.

(Nicht jeder hat ein Kontrolllabor im Keller um alles nachzuprüfen).

Oder rechnen wir bei unseren Produkten , wie Wurst, Käse, Milch, Mehl, __ Reis...
wirklich nach, was der ursprüngliche Produzent, daran verdient ?
Ob das samt Verpackung, Werbelabel und Vertrieb überhaupt noch realistich sein kann?

Sollte nur mal so ein Denkanstoß meinereits, gewesen sein.

Grüße Bine


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
für 3€ bekomme ich auch kein vernünftiges Futter für mich. 

Einige gesunde Zutaten mögen wohl weniger kosten, aber wenn man sich auch Fleisch dazu gönnen will, sind 10€/KG schnell erreicht.
Diese Summe sollte für Koi dann auch ausreichend sein.
Heute habe ich 12€/KG bei einem kleinen Händler bezahlt, der mir versicherte, dass dieses Futter speziell für ihn produziert wurde.
Ich habe dann nicht mehr weiter nach der Futtermühle dafür gefragt, da meine aktuell hungrig sind. 

Für 3€ kann man kaum was vernünftiges herstellen, bei dem einige noch was verdienen müssen.
Aus welchen Grund bieten dann Händler was "besonders gutes" für deutlich über 20€/KG an?
Die Zutatenliste von diesem "besonderen" habe ich mir durchgelesen und dann davon Abstand genommen.

Ich gönne mir also Lachs aus regenarativer Aquakultur (20€/KG) (Karpfen ist günstiger!), dazu Kartoffen oder Weizen (5€/KG), damit das ganze auch Vitaminreich ist Salat (5€/KG).
Das Glas __ Wein dazu, will ich meinen Koi nicht zumuten.

Produkteinführung und Marketing kosten erst mal Geld aber langfristig sollten die Kosten für vernünftiges Futter nicht über denen liegen, die ich mir gönne.


----------



## bowo (20. Juli 2014)

Hallöle,
von solchen Rechnungen halte ich gar nichts!
Unabhängig meiner Meinung zu Futter mal ein kleiner Denkanstoß:

Sagen wir, ich beginne damit Autos herzustellen und ich stelle Autos her, die der Qualität eines VW Golf komplett entsprechen. Ich produziere aber nur 10 Stück im Jahr.
Wer meint nun, das ich das Auto zu einem Preis von unter 20.000 € anbieten kann?

Und dann kommt jemand daher und rechnet aus den Kosten, die ich für Material, Produktion etc. hab aus, dass der Golf von VW ja nie und nimmer was taugen kann...

freundliche sonntagliche Grüße,
bowo


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2014)

Naja, ich würde sagen, Du hast den ersten Ansatz nicht verstanden.


----------



## bowo (20. Juli 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde sagen, Du hast den ersten Ansatz nicht verstanden.



Ich denke schon!,
Das Problem bei so einer Rechnung ist die Quelle der Preise, die hier nicht angegeben wurde. Somit ist die Rechnung wertlos.
Hersteller, die Futter extrem günstig anbieten produzieren in der Regel riesige Mengen, weil sie auch den entsprechenden Absatz haben.
Mit steigender Abnahme eines Rohstoffes sinken auch die Preise.
Eine Firma, wie Tetra oder Sera (um einfach mal zwei Große zu nennen), nehmen ganz andere Mengen der Inhaltsstoffe ab, als die eher kleinen Hersteller von Premiumfutter.
Einfach, weil sie nicht nur Koi-Futter herstellen, sondern auch zig andere Produkte mit den gleichen Inhaltsstoffen.
Somit können sie (müssen nicht) hochwertiges Futter anbieten zu einem geringeren Preis.

Also ganz einfach: Geh zum Produzenten und frag ihn nach 10 kg Fischmehl, weil du hochwertiges Futter herstellen willst, oder geh hin und frage nach 500.000 t pro Jahr. Rate mal, wer für das gleich Produkt denn entschieden besseren Preis bekommt.

Es fängt übrigens bei der ersten Zahl schon an 30% Gewinn... sowas machen, wenn überhaupt, kleine Hersteller um ihr Risko abzudecken. Massenhersteller arbeiten mit sehr viel geringeren Gewinnmagen.

Ist ja eigentlich auch wurscht, macht ja eh jeder was er für richtig hält. Ich verfütter auch kein billig Futer, wollte aber trotzdem meine Bedenken zur Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Milchmädchen-Rechnung ausdrücken.


----------



## drwr (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte an den Anfang nochmals folgende Bemerkungen stellen :
Es geht hier nicht um Futtersorten, es geht hier um die Frage was ist der Mindeststandard  für ein tragbares Koifutter.
Wenn ich diesen unteren Level weiß, kann ich mich später bei den Futtersorten besser orientieren. Es  geht hier vielmehr 
darum die Vor und Nachteile einzelner Futterbestandteile zu erarbeiten, damit sich anhand dieser Erörterungen jeder für sich
entscheiden kann, nehme ich das eine oder andere in Kauf, oder will ich das einen oder andere auf keinen Fall.
Der Hinweis auf Futter aus dem Aquabereich ist mehr wie desolat, denn die Zielrichtung dieses Futters ist eine ganz andere.
Übertrieben ausgedrückt gilt es mit wenig Geld möglichst viel Masse zu machen ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob dieser Fisch
dann in 5 Jahren an Verfettung gestorben wäre. Im Koibereich sollte es um was ganz Anderes gehen, nämlich wie erhalte ich
meine Fische möglichst lange gesund und munter.
Und hier nochmals der Link zum Stern :
http://www.stern.de/magazin/heft/stern-nr-26-1862014-der-olivenoel-betrug-2117527.html
Der Stern kommt in seinem Artikel zu dem Schluß, daß auf Grund der Kostenlage ein extra vergine Olivenöl unter 8.--€
nicht machbar ist. Um genau diesen Aspekt geht es. Es geht jedenfalls nicht um die Frage ob Futter X besser ist als Futter
Y , das  wäre im übrigen von der Fragestellung Unsinn , sondern um die Frage welche Futterbestandteile sind tragbar und
wo bewegt sich dann der Preis eines solchen Futters.
Natürlich gibt es dann immer noch Gauner, die für das Futter am untersten Level das doppelte verlangen wie ein seriöser
Händler, aber das ist dann eine Sache des Vertrauens zu dem bei dem ich mein Futter kaufe.
Jeder Metzger wird bestätigen, daß ein Kilo Rindfleisch für 0,99€ nur Schrott sein kann, es geht schlicht und einfach auf Grund
der Kostenstruktur nicht. Es geht hier einfach darum festzustellen, wo ist der untere Schlußstrich, ab dem es nicht mehr vertretbar 
ist.
Und bitte keine Vergleiche in denen mit Forellenfutter gearbeitet wird. Das macht besonders betroffen, denn die Forelle
ist ein Fleischfresser im kalten fließenden Wasser und hat nicht nur ein anderes Ernährungsprofil, sondern auch einen
anderen energetischen Bedarf. Sowas ist m.E. keine artgerechte Haltung und bei soviel Unkenntnis ist eine Diskussion
unverständlich.
Auch soweit sich die Diskussion auf Futtersorten und Futternamen bezieht und hier mit Unterstellungen und Schmähungen
gearbeitet wird, ergibt sich bei mir eher der Verdacht, daß der Betreffende ganz genau weiß was falsch läuft, sein
Bewußtsein aber nach der Methode Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung beruhigen will, in dem er seine Argumente bewußt
nicht mit Fakten sondern mit Schmähungen verteidigt.
Nochmals es geht nicht darum , ob die Futtersorte Salto besser ist wie Kannape oder Hillery sondern was muß und was darf nicht
in einem Futter sein, wenn ich meine Koi lange gesund erhalten will, auch zu meiner eigenen Freude.
Darum geht es.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Juli 2014)

Hi,

frage mich gerade was Olivenöl mit Koifutter zu tun hat. Kann den Artikel leider nicht lesen, da zu klein. Das hochwertige Grundbestandteile Geld kosten, dürfte klar sein. Dass die Marge da auch ein wenig ausmacht ist auch klar. Mich interessiert aber immer noch woher die Preise in deinem ersten Posting kommen.

Außerdem müsste man, bevor man anfängt über Futter zu diskutieren, erstmal feststellen was so ein Koi überhaupt braucht um ein möglichst langes und gesundes Leben zu führen. Abgesehen davon, dass da noch eine Menge mehr Faktoren mit rein spielen. Will hier das Thema nicht schlecht machen, da es mich selber doch sehr interessiert, aber die Aussagen mal ein bisschen mit Quellen zu unterfüttern wäre nicht schlecht.



drwr schrieb:


> Übertrieben ausgedrückt gilt es mit wenig Geld möglichst viel Masse zu machen ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob dieser Fisch
> dann in 5 Jahren an Verfettung gestorben wäre. Im Koibereich sollte es um was ganz Anderes gehen, nämlich wie erhalte ich
> meine Fische möglichst lange gesund und munter.



Wenn ich mir da so manche Leute im Koi-Bereich anschaue, ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Da geht es dann darum die Fische in den ersten Jahren möglichst groß zu bekommen ohne Rücksicht auf die Langzeitfolgen und rein auf Gewinnmaximierung. Selber bin ich da kein Freund von und teile deine Meinung, dass es wichtiger  ist, dass es dem Fisch gut geht. Aber die Realität sieht da in vielen Fällen, glaube ich, anders aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Wolfgang,
> 
> nur wer garantiert das im teuren Futter nicht der gleiche Mist ist?
> 
> LG Rene



Hi,

das frage ich mich auch immer wenn ich z.B in der Futterabteilung eines Aquariengeschäftes mir ab und an die Zutatenlisten auf Diskusfutter anschauen. In billigen steckt Rinderherz, und in teuren Profi-Diskusfuttermittel a la Stendker ect steckt - meißt noch sehr viel mehr Rinderherz 

MfG Frank


----------



## bowo (21. Juli 2014)

drwr schrieb:


> Der Hinweis auf Futter aus dem Aquabereich ist mehr wie desolat, denn die Zielrichtung dieses Futters ist eine ganz andere.
> Übertrieben ausgedrückt gilt es mit wenig Geld möglichst viel Masse zu machen ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob dieser Fisch
> dann in 5 Jahren an Verfettung gestorben wäre.



...und das sind genau die haltlosen Unterstellungen, wie bei der Berechnung am Eingang. Gerade im Aqua-Bereich macht man sich über gutes Futter einen Namen. Habe da in meiner kurzen Zeit der Aquaristik (ca. 15 Jahre) schon einiges miterlebt. Ist nicht böse gemeint aber:



drwr schrieb:


> sondern was muß und was darf nicht
> in einem Futter sein, wenn ich meine Koi lange gesund erhalten will



da triffst du es auf den Punkt! Es ist eher sinnvoll darauf einzugehen, was drin sein sollte, als festzustellen, was preislich machbar ist oder nicht.
Hier im Forum gibt es einen Beitrag, habe ihn leider nicht gefunden, da wird genannt, welche Bestandteile zu welchem Verhältnis vertreten sein sollen.
Aber das kann man definitiv nicht am Preis fest machen.

Es ging bei mir nicht sekundär um Hersteller, lediglich um die Meinung, dass:

1. ein gutes Koi-Futter durchaus für 3€ möglich wäre, wie unmöglich ist (was der Realität entspricht mal außen vor)
2. Preise ohne Quelle rein fiktiv sind
3. und am Wichtigsten: beim Futter geht es um die Inhaltsstoffe, nicht um Preise

Also Wolfgang, völlig deiner Meinung bin ich, wenn man, wie du sagst, sich auf die Bestandteile im Futter bezieht. Wenn man sich dabei auf ein Mindestmaß einigt, kann man gucken, was welche Hersteller dafür verlangen...

Irgendwie sind wir auf einer Wellenlänge, aber in einer anderen Art und Weise der Kundtuung 
Gruß bowo


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie bowo schrieb, hast bisher nicht erwähnt, dass du dich ausgiebig und fundiert mit dem Thema Futter für Koi auseinandergesetzt hast. 
Es gibt gewisse Anforderungen der Koi, die dann in einem Futter umgesetzt werden sollten.

Zusätzlich gibt es unterschiedliche Auffassungen was den Koi gut tut. (Schnelles Wachstum oder mehr langfristig orientiert)
Je nach Ausstattung an Koi, ist jemand dann auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen, da man entsprechend "investiert" hat.
Da ich mein Limit bei 10€ sehe, kann ich auch mit Forellenfutter oder Mastfutter Karpfen und zusätzlichen Zugaben leben.

Ich finde es relativ schwierig, sich auf dem undurchsichtigen Koi Markt, über den Preis für vernünftiges Futter zu definieren. 
Zu oft geht es da um Verpackung oder ob ein Japanischer Züchter das erfolgreich einsetzt hat.
Das Futter von Rainer Thanner kam bei meinen bisher sehr gut an.


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jörg,



Joerg schrieb:


> Da ich mein Limit bei 10€ sehe



Wie meinst du das, für welche Futtermenge?
Habe eben mal die Futterpreise, von Rainer Thanner angeschaut,
Nicht gerade nur Durchschnittspreis.
Ist da dann auch das drin, was außen drauf steht?
Bei einer der günstigsten Futtersorten, welche ich dort gefunden habe,
steht Vielversprechendes in der Beschreibung:

"Nützliche Bakterien verhindern die Ausbreitung schädlicher Keime und reduzieren dadurch das Infektionsrisiko Ihres Koi. Bei täglicher Fütterung verbessert sich die Wasserqualität und die Unterhaltskosten reduzieren sich. Erwarten Sie brillanten Glanz, Vitalität und gesundes Wachstum ohne Fettanlage als Ergebnis der perfekten Zusammensetzung."

Wer kann das nachprüfen?

Oder eben doch auf das vertrauen, 
was aufgedruckt zu lesen steht?
Bine


----------



## Ulli (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier gibt es dazu einen kleinen Bericht einer Fischtierärztin:

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/wieder-einmal-zum-thema-futtermittel.html

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Wer Koi oder auch andere Tiere hält, sollte nicht primär das Ziel haben, Geld am Futter zu sparen. Auch wenn es ein paar Euro mehr kostet, vielleicht sogar unnötig mehr - wer will es im Detail wirklich wissen können? Da kaufe ich im Zweifel lieber etwas hochpreisiger ein und gehe dem Risiko aus dem Weg. 
Bei 1 oder 2, vielleicht bei hohem  Koibesatz auch 5 Kilo Futter die Woche macht das im Vergleich zu Strom, Wasser, Fischen und Zubehör doch sehr wenig Geld aus....

Grüße und guten Appetit
Ulli


----------



## drwr (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ein guter Freund von mir hat die Tochter des größten Aquakulturbetriebs hier in der Gegend geheiratet. Insoweit habe ich einen Einblick, da ich anfangs geglaubt habe dadurch für meine Fische profitieren zu können. Aber es war eher  wie in einer Tragödie : er wandte sich ab mit Grausen.
Da wird Hammerchemie reingekippt mit der Begründung es wirke ja alles nur kurz, und man erfülle die Grenzwerte, weil man es ja oben in den Zulauf kippe und unten läuft es ja ganz schnell wieder raus. Wahrscheinlich löst es sich nach dem Abfluß sofort in Luft auf. Die Problematik, daß unsere Gewässer immer mehr mit Medikamenten und Hormonen belastet sind, die eine Kläranlage nicht rausbringt, enrtete ich nur Schulerzucken und die Bemerkung : ist uns wurscht solange wir keine zusätzlichen Grenzwerte einhalten müssen. Und daß so jemand sich beim Futter über etwas anderes Gedanken macht wie den Preis, ist kaum zu erwarten. Und ich mußte feststellen kein Einzelfall.
Daß das was draufsteht auch drin ist, dafür sorgt der Gesetzgeber. Aber die gesetzlichen Vorgaben sind leider so, daß sie keine qualitativen Aussagen zulassen. $0 % Eiweiß ist zwar drin, aber welche Güte ?? das steht nirgends.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, für welche Futtermenge?
> Habe eben mal die Futterpreise, von Rainer Thanner angeschaut. Nicht gerade nur Durchschnittspreis.
> Ist da dann auch das drin, was außen drauf steht?


Hi Bine,
bei dem Preis bin ich von 10€/KG ausgegangen und dafür sollte man ordentliche Inhaltsstoffe erwarten können.
Leider kann meist nicht mal der Fachmann, anhand der Liste, überprüfen ob die verwendeten Zutaten gut und der Preis angemessen ist.


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

was hattest du denn von jemand erwartet, der sein Geld damit verdienen muss. Da wird alles getan um den Gewinn zu optimieren, wie in der Produktion von Koi.
Die maximierung von Gewinn steht dabei im Vordergrund und nicht das Wohl der Tiere.
Solange es für Tierfutter keine vernünftige Deklarierung gibt, ist es für den Laien nicht möglich, zumindest eine grobe Vorstellung zu bekommen.
Wenn man sich den Kohlehydratanteil erst ausrechnen muss, ist es schwer sich eine Ampel zu basteln, bei der die günstigen Teichsticks im 5 Liter Eimer beim Baumarkt dann durchfallen.


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2014)

Komischer Weise, fällt mir dazu gleich dieser Quatsch mit den EU - Gurken ein.........
Meine Frau arbeitet in keiner  Boutique, das selbe Wäschestück was sie für 25€ verkauft, kostet in einer Boutique aber zwischen 60 - 70 €, das gleiche Gewebe, der selbe Druck.
Irgendwie sagt mir mein Gefühl, das es sich nicht anders in der Futtermittel-Industrie verhält. Ich glaube auch nicht damit Sera oder andere eine eigene "Futtermühle" haben denn davon wird es nicht so viele geben in Deutschland, andere Rezepte auf jeden Fall.
Einmal im Jahr müssen die Lagerhallen auch mal leer gemacht werden, um gegen __ Würmer, Ratten,Mäuse vorzugehen. Und da kommen dann auch wieder die billigen Anbieter in das Spiel.  .......keiner will ein Futter das im Prinzip schon  einige Jährchen in irgend einer Lagerhalle liegt. So währe es für mich plausibel.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## drwr (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

nein bei Deiner Wurst etc brauchst Du nicht rechnen, denn der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem wenn ein Kilo Rindfleisch 1,49 € kostet, daß das nicht geht und da Schrott drin sein muß. Dazu gäbe es unzählige Beispiele siehe meinen Artikel zum Olivenöl. Man muß einfach als Verbraucher von dem Trip Geiz ist geil runter kommen und sich im Klaren sein, für nix gibt es auch nix. Wenn der Preis unter dem Preis eines Hauptbestandteils liegt stimmt einfach was nicht, da kann man sich noch so einreden, der Hersteller bekäme irgendwelche Monsterrabatte. Das ist Träumerei. Frage einfach mal Deinen Bauern nebenan was die Herstellung von einem Liter Milch oder einem Kilo Schweinefleisch kostet. Und wenn Du mal aufmerksam fernsiehst, wirst Dir nicht entgangen sein, daß Bio aus China alles andere als Bio ist. Auf die Frage an den Prüfer warum er es dann trotzdem  absegnete, entgegnete der lapidar, dann segen es Koreaner ab und wir haben gar keine Kontrolle mehr. Wir sollten wieder zu der Ausgangslage kommen lieber etwas weniger dafür was Gescheites.
Alle wollen alles für nen Appel und nen Ei, wundern sich wenn der Apfel vor Pestizidensteht und aus dem Ei Antibiotika tropft. Sie selber wollen aber gutes Geld für gute Arbeit, der Bauer nebenan ist wurscht, ob der das auch will.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Aug. 2014)

Ich hab mal den Hundeprofi, wie auch immer der heißt im Fernsehen gesehen.
Der meinte folgendes
"Wir gehen für unserr Kinder den Billigfrass beim Discounter kaufen. Aber wenns um den Hund geht geht zum Fressnapf und da kommt nur das beste in die Tüte...." 

In der Regel laufen die Discounterprodukte nur durch eine andere Packmaschine bei einem namhaften Hersteller.


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> In der Regel laufen die Discounterprodukte nur durch eine andere Packmaschine bei einem namhaften Hersteller.



Man braucht doch nur die Zusammensetzung von billig-teuer zu vergleichen. 
Kommt bei Beiden das Gleiche heraus, ist es auch derselbe Hersteller.


----------



## drwr (13. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

es geht um die Zusammensetzung, nicht um Preise, und das beim Discounter nur ein anderes Label drauf ist ist auch nur ein Gerücht. Erstens wird für den extra und anders produziert und und und ....
Sonst hätte alle Käsesorten Glasscherben inside, und nicht nur beim Lidl.
Aber wie gesagt es geht um die Zusammensetzung, wenn ich aber so unkritisch bin und nur auf die Schlagzeile oder den Namen sehe, was soll´s , dann guten Hunger bei Müll.
Daß die Kinder Schrott kriegen - was ich im übrigen für ein Vergehen an den Kindern halte, vorallem wenn die "Alten " dann Qualm und Spiritousen heimschlappen, und für anständige Essen reichts nicht, oder ein frischer Salat ist zu teuer - ist weder ein Argument für oder gegen den Freßnapf. Ich glaube auch kaum wer seinen Kindern Schrott gibt, daß der dann wegen dem Hund zum Freßnapf geht, das halte ich für ein Gerücht, der ist dann eher in einer anderen Ecke zu suchen, denn dem ist seine Gesundheit , die seiner Kinder und sicher auch die seines Hundes sch..,egal.
Nur meine Großmutter wußte schon : Was Du am Essen sparst, trägst Du später in die Apotheke.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## laolamia (13. Aug. 2014)

eigenlich zählt nur:
1. kopf einschalten
2. nach eigenen massstaeben handeln und kaufen
3. misstrauisch sein und nicht gott und die welt bekehren wollen 
4. der ansatz sich über den minimum herstellungs/beschaffungs preis nachdenken hilft oft!

ich hab mal einen korb äpfel vom baum nach berlin in einen "bioladen" geschleppt.... komisch die sahen anders aus als die bioäpfel 
und zufaellig lag ich grad im krankenhaus mit einem grosshaendler fuer pflanzenschutz zusammen.... er sagte am besten verdient er an den ökobauern da die keine rechnung wollen....
ich verteufel die "ökos" nicht aber ich weiss wie getreide, obst und gemuese unbehandelt aussieht.
da bin ich wieder beim satz von meinem opa: "tiere muessen es gut haben wenn sie leben, dann werden sie aber gegessen"


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang, dass sehe ich nicht so. 

Die Preise der großen Discounter sind erpresste Preise. Das heisst Anfrage beim Hersteller : 1.000.000 Pizzen im Monat mit der Rezeptur für 0.10 Euro das Stück könnt ihr oder könnt ihr nicht. 

Die kippen da keine Sägespänne oder rühren Glas unter. Es ist ein knallhartes Geschäft für die Lieferanten um beim Discounter zu bestehen. 

Die Discounter wollen unter allen Umständen vermeiden mit Negativschlagzeilen in der Zeitung zu stehen. Von daher wird Qualität groß geschrieben.

Die Produzenten leiden sehr unter dem Druck und auf Grund der Marktbeherschenden vormachtstellung kann sich diesem Druck keiner wiedersetzen. 
Das es deswegen nur Müll gibt bei Lidl Aldi und Co. kann man soo nicht sagen.


----------



## laolamia (14. Aug. 2014)

10 eier fuer 99 cent!!!!
und auf der verpackung freilaufende hühner auf einer gruenen wiese....erlaubt ist was nicht verboten ist.
es liegt an jedem selber das zu kaufen ODER NICHT


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2014)

Nur mal so Interesse halber, was sollte denn in welchen anteilen im Futter sein und wie kann man das selbst zusammenstellen. Wo würde man gute Bestandteile bekommen usw.
Also alles was für eine Vollwertige Ernährung wichtig ist. Und bitte keine Fertigprodukte.
Den erst wenn man weis was rein sollte kann man auch Packungsaufschriften deuten.
Und erst wenn man die dazu gehörigen Preise der einzelnen Bestandteile kennt, kann man den reellen Preis des Futters bestimmen. Was dann die Produzenten durch Mengeneinkäufe einsparen sollte ihrem Gewinn entsprechen 

LG René
Danke


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2014)

Ändert zwar nichts an der Grundthematik, aber wie war das noch: Traue keiner Statistik - die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast. 
Die Mehrwertsteuer wird von oben gerechnet. Der Bruttopreis ist 119 %  ! Man kann also nicht einfach vom Brutto 119 % abziehen. 
Macht hier eine Differenz von 1 cent. 
Mit Gewinn des Herstellers ist vermutlich die Handelsspanne des Händlers gemeint ? 30 % Gewinn sind in den meisten Branchen utopisch. DIe Handelsspanne ist der sogenannte Deckungsbeitrag und dient zur Deckung der kosten, die dann aber teils noch mal einzeln aufgeführt sind. Hier kann man im Einzelhandel eher von 1-3 % Gewinn reden. 

Vom Grundtenor bleibt es aber bei dem was Du schreibst. Wenn wir Verbraucher nur auf den Preis achten, statt auf seriöse nachverfolgbare Produktionswege verhindern wir dadurch Qualität und Verbesserung bzw. Weiterentwicklung von Produkten. 
Leider wird dies auf Grund zunehmender Globalisierung und Konzentration der Marktmacht das Kontrollieren und die Einflussnahme der Verbraucher immer geringer. Deswegen sollte man so weit es der eigene Geldbeutel zulässt kleine Händler und Produzenten bevorzugen.

Zum Futter bin ich der Meinung, das das Abwechslungsreich sein sollte. Wir wollen doch auch nicht jeden Tag das gleiche und in der Natur fressen die Tiere auch das, was Ihnen gerade an dem Tag so begegnet und nicht nur eine Sorte. Also durchaus auch mal was anderes Füttern, wie z.B. Salat usw. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2014)

Äm @Wuzzel ,
gewinn macht ja nicht nur der Einzelhandel.  Das fängt beim Roherzeuger an dann Trannsporteuer zur Verarbeitung. Der Verarbeiter (Futtermühle oder sowas), dann werden noch Verpackungen gebraucht welche auch schön bunt bedruckt sein sollten. Dann kommt der Transporteur zum Großhandel welcher auch Gewinn machen möchte. Dann der Transporteur zum Einzelhandel und dein genannter Einzelhandel. 
Alle haben kosten und alle müssen Gewinn machen. Nur was bleibt da noch an Geld für das eigentliche Produkt???

Aber nicht desto trotz war meine Frage: Was muß da rein ins Futter? 
Und meine schauen mich mit dem Salat blöd an und betteln weiter

LG René


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2014)

He Rene!
Heißt das  jetzt die fressen kein Salat? Kartoffeln,Erbsen, Salat ,Bachflohkrebse oder Seidenraupen sind doch nur Futterzusätze, die nicht jeden Tag gefüttert werden.
Sonst leben die Fische ja besser wie ihr alter Herr!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2014)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Der Bruttopreis ist 119 % !



sorry Wuzzel, es sind 107 % , Futtermittel sind den Lebensmitteln gleichgestellt = 7 %


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2014)

Sehr interessant zu diesem Thema fand ich den Artikel im aktuellen Katalog von Koi Discount.
Es gibt nur einige Futterproduzenten, die auch spezielle Rezepte verarbeiten, wenn die Menge passt.
Diese liegt dann recht hoch, damit die Produktion noch sinnvoll verarbeitet werden kann.

Einige, auf Koi spezialisierte, Händler haben dort Futter machen lassen, um es in bunten Verpackungen für einen "sehr hohen (überhöhten)" Preis als spezielles Koi Futter vermarkten zu können.
Scheinbar ist dieser Weg oft nicht aufgegangen, da der Verkaufspreis in keinem guten Verhältnis zu den eingesetzten Rohstoffen stand.
Manchmal fragt man sich schon, warum das Standardfutter der Koi pro Kilo deutlich mehr kosten soll als das was man sich selber gönnt.

Wolfgang, um auf das Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen, für einen Preis von 3€ enthält das Futter wenig optimale Zutaten. Diese günstige Mischung wird aber auch zu einem Preis von 30€ als "speziell abgestimmtes Koi Futter" verkauft.

Man muss sich schon etwas kundig machen, damit man die Zutatenliste deuten kann.
Was nach Abzug der Inhaltsstoffe übrig bleibt, sind in der Regel unerwünschte Kohlehydrate.


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> He Rene!
> Heißt das  jetzt die fressen kein Salat? Kartoffeln,Erbsen, Salat ,Bachflohkrebse oder Seidenraupen sind doch nur Futterzusätze, die nicht jeden Tag gefüttert werden.
> Sonst leben die Fische ja besser wie ihr alter Herr!
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Jap die wollen keinen Salat, und Karoffeln bekommen sie ab und an, wenn vom Mittag was über ist und Hund und Katz auch schon ihren Teil hatten dürfen sie mal 
Erbsen lutschen sie kurz an und spucken se wieder aus ungefähr so: 
Bachflohkrebse und Seidenraupen gibt es max. alle 2 Monate und da bekommen nur die gieriegen Orfen was von ab. bei denen sind 100gr in einer sek weg 

Also was könnt ich noch in die eigenen Futtersorte packen?

LG René


----------



## samorai (18. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rene!
Fisch, ist wohl nicht gleich Fisch. Schon mal vom Eisbergsalat die oberen grünen Deckblätter entfernt, die könnten Bitteraromen( je nach Alter) enthalten. Etwas anderes weiß ich dann auch nicht mehr.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2014)

Meine Goldfische und Koi,
lieben Minigranulat Sinkfutter für Zierfsche,
welches ich für meine Notropis in den Teich gebe.

Kaum sind die Koiperls weggefressen,
lutschen sie den Sand durch
und die Notropis fangen dann wieder einige der aufgewirbelten Krümel auf.
Ein nettes Bild, die Minis neben den Großen.
Allerdings als Hauptfuttereher ungeeignet

Hin und wieder kommt ein Eiswürfel gefrorener Mückenlarven in den Teich, 
das finden sie auch klasse.

Salat, Obst, Seidenraupen etc ignorieren meine Fische oder spucken es sofort wieder aus.

Ich habe sonst auch keinen vernünftigen Tipp, bin aber ebenfalls interessiert an Futtervarianten.
Gruß Bine


----------

